# What a laugh



## Gimli (16/10/18)

https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/15/warm...an-erection-lasting-for-two-days-8038448/amp/

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/10/18)

Gimli said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/15/warm...an-erection-lasting-for-two-days-8038448/amp/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/10/18)

We have Red Pill, they vape Blue Pills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Vapeagra

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/18)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Gizmo (16/10/18)

Must be sensational news this. I really find this hard to believe.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Gizmo said:


> Must be sensational news this. I really find this hard to believe.


hard to believe china would put anything in anything?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/10/18)

Gizmo said:


> Must be sensational news this. I really find this hard to believe.


Yeah it's very sensual.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah it's very sensual.


vaping legislation has made it very hard...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/10/18)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/10/18)

Pity they didn't invent brain cell Vape yet...
You know the Vape juice you need when you need extra brain cells.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (16/10/18)

On a more serious note, this could bring on an incredibly negative impact on vaping. If somebody can mix V1agra and Ci@lis into an E-juice, what other class A substance could they mix in there? That scares the crap out of me.

Tootle Pip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/10/18)

so if you hot box with this vape juice you can have an orgy ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (16/10/18)

Gimli said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/15/warm...an-erection-lasting-for-two-days-8038448/amp/


Who needs Vi***a?


----------

